# How do you find painting'Citadel Finecast'?



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

How do you find painting'Citadel Finecast'?

I find the miniatures are great!!!
It's just when I come to painting it the paint tends to shrink and then the model lacks detail??? What do you think of it, Got any tips???


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you clean them off before painting them? If not, you might want to take some dish washing soap and a toothbrush and give 'em a good scrubbing. That'll get off that pesky mold release. Of course, I could be utterly wrong and not understanding what you mean. Honestly, I should be in bed now :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks bro I'll give it a go next time I get a FC model (I've already painstakingly painted my finecast ones!)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

can you show us a photo of the problem so we give you correct advice?


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Umm I'm kind of having trouble finding a camera at the moment, also I've painted all my finecast models (I'll have to buy another 1).

But I think cleaning it may do the trick! :clapping:

Ohbitsandkits I will PM you when I get a photo!!!


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I've only painted up Astorath in Finecast at the moment and I reckon as long as you prep them properly, i.e. clean then, wash them in warm soapy water and prime them, you wont have any problems.

Here's some pics to show you.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah I thought it would work when Shogun_Nate said to clean it! By the way nice model!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I never washed my Huron Blackheart model, the primer went on fine, no problems, it must be just certain models that suffer from excess releasing agent.
This is my Fine cast, no other preparation bar cleaning up flash and mold lines.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah great miniature:clapping:!
My problem was with the BT Emperors champion. Also I don't have any spray primer I just paint on a layer of chaos black, which is where the paint starts to shrink and so on...
I think paint sticks to itself better than it does to the model?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, the spray primer is best for coating minis that may have release agent on them. I have painted quite a few resin and fine cast minis now and haven't had a probelm with the paint.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

You have to pick up some spray primer, it's the best way to undercoat any model you want to paint. Your final results are pretty much solely dependent on your preparation and priming of the model.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

If you can't be bother cleaning them, a liberal wash of the old GW ink before the primer usually helps, I do this with all my metal and resin models


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Well 'cruor angelus silicis' why not check out my army or gallery images and see if spray priming would improve them??? :so_happy:

Also does anybody know of a decent spray primer that is relatively cheap, the GW stuff is good but it's dead expensive!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

You can use car primer too. It's a lot cheaper than gw spray. Try looking at a hardware store or mechanics. Or google. I believe krylon is a good brand.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks rems I'll look around! :so_happy:


----------

